
Ask HN: Add .user-{username} class to posts? - brandonhsiao
That would allow user blocking through Adblock.
======
roryisok
Why do you want to block a user with adblock?

------
wheresvic1
I'm sure that you could also write a simple greasemonkey script / chrome
extension for this.

